# Guy looking to rent mill/lathe GTA



## combustable herbage (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice story. I am sure he will find someone to help him out.









						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 140mower (Nov 24, 2021)

I see this as a training moment.... Yes my dear I can do that for you, but I am going to need a couple tools, shouldn't cost much more than a store bought one would have......


----------

